# Changer l'adresse Mac



## Zouvino (20 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un MacBook air tournant sous la dernière version mountain lion. 
Depuis plus d'une semaine il m'est impossible de me connecter au réseau free wifi. Après avoir fait un tour sur différents forums, il semblerait qu'en cas de connexions répétées, free "blacklist" l'adresse Mac de l'ordinateur. 
Aussi, je souhaiterais modifier mon adresse Mac afin de pouvoir à nouveau me connecter.
J'ai essayé le logiciel changemac 1.6 mais cela ne marche pas. Idem en passant par le terminal et en entrant les commandes "en0", blabla...
Quelqu'un aurait-il une sOlution?


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Si c'est du wifi, il faudrait peut-être essayer la commande "en1" blabla.
en0, c'est pour l'interface ethernet...

J'ai jamais fait, mais la commande doit être:
sudo ifconfig en1 ether NouvelleAdresse Mac
Attention, il vaut mieux relever avant celle (la vrai) qui est associée à l'interface wifi en1 en faisant un ifconfig
On sait jamais...


----------



## Zouvino (21 Février 2013)

Le souci c'est que j'ai déjà tenté la commande avec en1 mais celle-ci n'est pas reconnue par mon MacBook air... :-(


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Février 2013)

Peut-être alors essayer avec
sudo ifconfig en1 lladdr NouvelleAdresseMac

Comme nouvelle adresse mac, essaye avec celle-ci:
00:24:36:b7:8b:a4  pour voir... 

Sinon, quand tu fais un ifconfig, dans la liste des inerfaces, le wifi, c'est bien en1 ?

Ce que j'ai dit plus haut n'est pas suffisant. Google donne la solution suivante:
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2011/11/25/changer-une-adresse-mac-sur-mac/


----------



## Zouvino (22 Février 2013)

J'ai essayé ce soir chez un ami et cela a fonctionné avec l'adresse mac 00:11:22:33:44:55

J'espère que de retour chez moi cela fonctionnera également...

Pour info, sous macbook air il s'agit bien de en0 (étant donné qu'il n'existe pas de prise ethernet sur ce modèle).

Un très grand merci pour votre aide. Heureusement que des gens comme vous aident des novices comme moi


----------

